# new sportsman's pride dog food?



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

A new person at my office sells this dog food... I can't find an ingredient list on their website  I can't find any reviews on it... Have any of you heard about it? 

sportsman's pride home


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sportsman's Pride - Rottweiler Discussion Forums



> CHICKEN BY-PRODUCT MEAL, RICE, CORN MEAL, CHICKEN FAT (PRESERVED WITH MIXED TOCOPHEROLS), DRIED BEET PULP (SUGAR REMOVED), CORN GLUTEN MEAL, NATURAL FLAVORS, FLAXSEED, DRIED EGG PRODUCT, BREWERS YEAST, SALT, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, LECITHIN, CANOLA OIL, ROSEMARY EXTRACT, VITAMINS: CHOLINE CHLORIDE, NATURAL-SOURCE VITAMIN E SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN A SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN D3 SUPPLEMENT, NIACIN, CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, THIAMIN MONONITRATE (SOURCE OF VITAMIN B1), PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE (SOURCE OF VITAMIN B6), RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT, FOLIC ACID, BIOTIN, VITAMIN B12 SUPPLEMENT, MINERALS: KELP POLYSACCHARIDE COMPLEXES OF ZINC, IRON, MANGANESE AND COPPER, ZINC SULFATE, COPPER SULFATE, MANGANESE SULFATE, CALCIUM IODATE, COBALT CARBONATE, SODIUM SELENITE.


No review needed, it's garbage. I can see why they wouldn't want to put up the ingredients on their site. Smart move.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

No kidding! Its crap


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I mean this with all due respect...anyone peddling that food needs to take step back and do some foundational research on what constitutes respectable dog food. 

That food is awful. Period.


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

Well that explains why it's so cheap!.. They are peddling it as made in the USA and so good for dogs with omega 3's etc... I wondered how it could be good if it was $10.00 a bag! Do I tell them their dogfood is crap? And if so, how to do that without huring the new person whom I don't really know very well?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Generally speaking foods targeting hunting dog owners are pretty crappy quality because they buy them in bulk at feed stores and never really bother looking at the ingridients as long as it has some catchy label like "High Protein Performance Formula". 

The other day I came across this video on youtube, which kinda made me laugh, but I posted the ingridient list under comments and the OP deleted my comment and blocked me.. someones scared of losing customers:
YouTube - The Best Dog Food

Ingredients
Chicken By-Product Meal, Brewer’s Rice, Rice Flour, Ground Yellow Corn, Poultry Fat (Preserved With MixedTocopherols), Ground Wheat, Fish Meal, Dried Beet Pulp (Sugar Removed), Animal Digest, Potassium Chloride, Lecithin, Salt, Flaxseed, Canola Oil, Dried Egg Product, Rosemary Extract, Garlic, Vitamins: Choline Chloride, Natural-Source Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, ThiaminMononitrate (Source Of Vitamin B1), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, (Source Of Vitamin B6), Riboflavin Supplement, FolicAcid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Minerals: Kelp PolysaccharideComplexes of Zinc, Iron, Manganese and Copper, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate.Cobalt Carbonate, Sodium Selenite.

FAIL


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

This food needs to be on the worst dog food list!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

moon said:


> Well that explains why it's so cheap!.. They are peddling it as made in the USA and so good for dogs with omega 3's etc... I wondered how it could be good if it was $10.00 a bag! Do I tell them their dogfood is crap? And if so, how to do that without huring the new person whom I don't really know very well?


wow, that is an impossible question. some people are open to constructive advice/critism....hard to say how this person will take it. I'm sure its probably not the right approach to say "your food is crap" but instead, lead him to some literature on what makes food decent. 

its not like that food is even remotely ok though. its simply not even close.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

moon said:


> ...how to do that without huring the new person whom I don't really know very well?


Buy a small bag of EVO Red Meat and plop it on their desk when they aren't looking. :biggrin:


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

JayJayisme said:


> Buy a small bag of EVO Red Meat and plop it on their desk when they aren't looking. :biggrin:


Actually, I do have a couple of free samples of Evo...


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

you know thats a GOOD idea. Even someone who doesn't know much about food, if they have ANY sense of nutrition should know the label of a bag of EVO or Orijen look markedly different from most. 

At least it would get them thinking.


----------

